# Carlisle: "Wipe Everything Off The Board"



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

> Carlisle: 'Wipe Everything Off The Board'
> 
> Mavs Coach Frames Win With Old-School Pre- And Postgame Speeches
> 
> ...


Awesome.


----------



## Mr. Hobbes (Jul 1, 2005)

What does that mean? They didn't go over plays right before that game?


----------



## croco (Feb 14, 2005)

Chan said:


> What does that mean? They didn't go over plays right before that game?


I would think so, yeah.


----------

